# Finding a Job In Malaysia



## abeyforu (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi everybody,

I'm new to this forum, and this is my first post. I'm a Sri Lankan ,Accountant in profession. I'm in the search of a job in Malaysia for more than one month now. Tried all the job web sites and Malaysian English news papers. But found it so difficult.I'm sure my qualifications are ok for the relevant jobs I applied,but due to the expat visa regulations ,the companies are not willing to hire me.

Here is another story adding to this. I'm in the process of registering a fully foreign own company here.so that I could get a professional visa through that. But the problem is once I do necessary things for the company registrations I won't be left with money to continue a business until it gets profitable. So that was the reason I was finding a job to support my finance a little bit.

Please advise me whether there are job agencies who does the job search for us?

Can somebody kindly advise me ,If somebody offer me a job when i get the visa (I know that it's illegal) can I do it for a shorter time until I find a way out to start my business..please your advises are very much appreciated.:confused2:


----------

